# Solved: How do I fill out a PDF application form?



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to fill out an employment application, which is provided at the employer's web site in PDF form, which opens with Adobe. It feels like I should be able to type in the info. A cursor blinks on the line, but nothing happens when I try to type in the info. I'm sure I'm just missing something obvious.
I could print out the form then fill it in by hand, but like I say, it feels like I should be able to type it in for a much neater appearance.
Thank you, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try opening it in ... http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php ... Then you can type on it.

See ... Annotation tool: Foxit Reader allows you to draw graphics, highlight text, type text and make notes on a PDF document and then print out or save the annotated document.


----------



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

No, I am very leery of installing Foxit Reader, just to do what I need to do. Some people have not been very happy with this software.
I strongly suspect that I can type on this employment application using only Adobe, if I just knew what to do. I would appreciate any other suggestions anyone might have.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My state taxes do not allow typing on the pdf forms ... So I used Foxit.
Many wizards here at TSG recommend using Foxit instead of the bloated Adobe.
You can have both and use whatever you want.
It's free .. What are you afraid of ???

If you have Photoshop or Elements .. You can open a pdf and edit it as if it was a picture.

Just maybe it's editable .. but the editing rights have been turned off.
This takes the adobe acrobat to turn on the editing rights..


----------



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

Foxit has been associated with spyware.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you return the pdf application via the computer ... or send it back on paper ???
Mine didn't come with spyware.


----------



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

You print the application. When I checked out Foxit, they wanted to install a Toolbar, or the Typing tools would be unavailable. When I googled Foxit, I found a few complaints about spyware and the hijacking with the Foxit toolbar. But, thanks for the suggestion. I promise I'm not trying to be difficult.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> When I checked out Foxit, they wanted to install a Toolbar, or the Typing tools would be unavailable.


It does require a typing tool bar to do the typing ... not sure if this is the tool bar your taking about


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Foxit is absolutely not spyware. It's preferred by almost all of the techs here. When you install, just make sure to uncheck the toolbar options.

That said, a word to the wise is to always be careful with what you're agreeing to when you install something.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

avisitor said:


> Foxit is absolutely not spyware.


I totally agree- Foxit is a great piece of software that has so many free features that others charge for. I use it to prepare documents for business meetings-- I particularly appreciate its ability to create and name bookmarks.

I also use PDF-XChange viewer- Each has features that make them indispensable. PDF-XChange viewer (free version) has the ability to do the same typing- but does not add a watermark when you save the resulting document to disk.
http://www.docu-track.com/home/prod_user/PDF-XChange_Tools/pdfx_viewer

Like I said- I use both all the time and think they indispensable for anyone working with .pdf files. I am sure there are disgruntled Adobe enthusiasts who could be quoted as having different opinions (and even wild speculations)- but Foxit & PDF-XChange viewer are safe products in my quiver.

letchworth


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

Voodoo Thumb said:


> I want to fill out an employment application, which is provided at the employer's web site in PDF form, which opens with Adobe. It feels like I should be able to type in the info. A cursor blinks on the line, but nothing happens when I try to type in the info. I'm sure I'm just missing something obvious.
> I could print out the form then fill it in by hand, but like I say, it feels like I should be able to type it in for a much neater appearance.
> Thank you, any help is greatly appreciated.


What adobe are you using Acrobat reader or Acrobat Profesional or Standard?
For you to fill in it electronically the file must be made as a form, but usually it's just a pdf file, which looks like a form to fill in, but don' have the field to type in.


----------



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks to all for taking the time to reassure me about Foxit. I finally downloaded it, without the toolbar as suggested, and was able to do what I needed to do. Thanks to everyone for your time and patience.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know- I appreciate it

letchworth


----------

